# PANAMA CITY | Projects & Construction



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Here it is... the most complete guide of the PANAMA CITY's skyscrapers.... 

First... we show you a map to know where are some tall skyscrapers 










And Now... the BIG list...*



* Punta Pacífica *

* Los Faros de Panamá *








* Height :* 346m , 295m x 2
* Floors:* 84 , 75 x 2
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=463044



* Trump Ocean Club Hotel & Tower *








* Height :* 293m
* Floors:* 68
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=530953 



* Q Tower *








* Height :* +250m
* Floors:* 82
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598540



* Aqualina *








* Height :* 210m
* Floors:* 64
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454733



* Bahía Pacífica *








* Height :* +200m
* Floors:* 48
* No Thread*  



* Oasis on the Bay *








* Height :* +200m
* Floors:* 58
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598856



* Aquamare *








* Height :* 198m
* Floors:* 56
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598501



* Venetian Tower *








* Height :* 192m
* Floors:* 47
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598482



* Pacific Village *








* Height :* 189m x 2
* Floors:* 50 x 2
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599029



* Torre Bellamare *








* Height :* 177m
* Floors:* 39
* No Thread* 



* Grand Tower *








* Height :* +150m
* Floors:* 54
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598976



* Dupont Tower *








* Height :* +150m
* Floors:* 53
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598528



* Oceanaire *








* Height :* +150m
* Floors:* 45
* No Thread*  





* Costa del Este *

* Torres Planetarium *








* Height :* 343m , 305m
* Floors:* 92 , 82
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=587834



* Torre Vitri *








* Height :* 281m
* Floors:* 75
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597962



* Skyline Costa del Este *








* Height :* 270m
* Floors:* 83
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599333



* Ocean Two *








* Height :* 246m
* Floors:* 73
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532488



* Pearl at the Sea *








* Height :* 242m
* Floors:* 70
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532519



* Ocean One *








* Height :* 208m
* Floors:* 54
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598488



* Top Towers *








* Height :* +200m
* Floors:* 60
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598968



* Paramount *








* Height :* +200m
* Floors:* 59
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600633



* Essenza *








* Height :* +200m
* Floors:* 63
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598869



* The Oriental *








* Height :* +200m
* Floors:* 63
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600652



* Costa del Este Country Club *








* Height :* +200m x 4
* Floors:* 52 x 4
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598528



* Ten Tower *








* Height :* 176m
* Floors:* 47
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599027



* Sevilla Towers *








* Height :* 165m x 2
* Floors:* 47 x 2
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598887



* Aqua Towers I y II *








* Height :* +150m , +100m
* Floors:* 50 , 41
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598510



* Titanium *








* Height :* +150m
* Floors:* 45
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598553



* Dream Towers *








* Height :* +150m 
* Floors:* 43 x 2
* No Thread* 



* Parque del Mar *








* Height :* +150m
* Floors:* 43
* No Thread*  



* Altamar del Este *








* Height :* +150m
* Floors:* 49
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598894



* Panama Bay Tower *








* Height :* +100m
* Floors:* 43
* No Thread*  



* Zeus Tower *








* Height :* +100m
* Floors:* 40
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599331



* Trade&Life *








* Height :* +100m
* Floors:* 39
* No Thread*  



* Vertikal *








* Height :* +100m
* Floors:* 37
* No Thread*  






* Balboa Avenue *


* Megápolis Condo Hotel*









* Height :* +340m , +230m
* Floors:* 89 , 63
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598917



* Rivage Tower *









* Height :* 208m
* Floors:* 68
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598014



* Panorama Bay Tower *









* Height :* +200m
* Floors:* 78
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599312



* White Tower *









* Height :* +200m
* Floors:* 62
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598859



* Nikki Beach Hotel *









* Height :* 180m – 200m
* Floors:* 52
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600638



* Allure at the Park *









* Height :* 195m
* Floors:* 52
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600662



* Destiny Tower *









* Height :* 182m
* Floors:* 51
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598545



* Sky Residences *









* Height :* 180m
* Floors:* 51
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598549



* H2O On The Ocean *









* Height :* 120m
* Floors:* 32
* No Thread* 



* Waters on the Bay*









* Height :* 245m
* Floors:* 73
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532491



* Star Bay Tower *








* Height :* +200m
* Floors:* 65
* No Thread*  



* Arts-Yoo Tower *








* Height :* 248m , 210m 
* Floors:* 70 , 56
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598476



* Yacht Club Tower *








* Height :* 210m
* Floors:* 58
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597964



* Vista Marina II *








* Height :* 162m
* Floors:* 42
* No Thread* 


* San Francisco *

* Marina Blue *









* Height :* 175m 
* Floors:* 49
* No Thread* 



* Le Parc *









* Height :* 171m
* Floors:* 51
* No Thread* 



* Icon Tower *









* Height :* 163m
* Floors:* 45
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598542



* Serenity at the Bay *









* Height :* 150m , 145m
* Floors:* 45 , 40
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598566



* Open Panama *









* Height :* 148m
* Floors:* 43
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598970



* Bahía del Golf *









* Height:* 145m x 2
* Floors:* 43 x 2
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599327 



* Park Lofts *









* Height :* 138m
* Floors:* 42
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598883



* Terrasol *









* Height :* 135m x 3
* Floors:* 49 x 3
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598570



* Täo Tower *









* Height :* 135m
* Floors:* 43
* No Thread* 



* Harmony *









* Height :* 130m
* Floors:* 40
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598479


* Century 21 *









* Height :* 123m
* Floors:* 34
* No Thread*  



* Carbomazo *









* Height :* 120m x 2
* Floors:* 40 x 2
* No Thread*  



* Nautica Tower *









* Height :* 115m
* Floors:* 40
* No Thread* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598562




* Pacific Coast *









* Height :* 110m
* Floors:* 35
* No Thread* 




* Keops Tower *









* Height :* 102m
* Floors:* 32
* No Thread* 



* Quadrat Tower *









* Height :* 105m
* Floors:* 38
* No Thread* 



* 74 East Tower *









* Height :* 100m
* Floors:* 30
* No Thread*  



* The View *









* Height :* 100m
* Floors:* 30
* No Thread*  



* Waterview *









* Height :* 96m
* Floors:* 32
* No Thread*  



* Met 1 *









* Height :* 90m
* Floors:* 28
* No Thread*  


* Other Locations *

* Calle 50 *

* Revolution Tower *








* Height :* 242.80m
* Floors:* 52fl
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=572274



* Financial Center *








* Height :* 255m , 171m
* Floors:* 49 , ???
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456495&highlight=financial+center



* Metropolitan Tower *








* Height :* 149m
* Floors:* 
* No Thread*  


* Punta Paitilla *


* The Point *








* Height :* 275m
* Floors:* 65
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532618



* Punta Marina *








* Height :* Around 180m x 2
* Floors:* 57 , 47
* Thread:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601831 


I have to thank Nielsiej13 ... He collaborate with the San Francisco's and Balboa Avenue's list, the map and more! Thanks Nielsiej13 

PREVIOUS THREAD : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396570&page=5


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

2 days of work !  Awesome results  Go for updates to the threads of the towers. Extra information can be asked. 

PREPARE FOR MORE :cheers:

Will be continued :cheers:


----------



## sscskyscraperfan (Feb 4, 2004)

Very nice thread!!!


----------



## Rafael27 (Dec 18, 2007)

I like it!!!!!


----------



## Pnamascraper (Nov 3, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!great work.


----------



## -Michelangelo- (Apr 22, 2007)

There is a lot going on in Panama..... Great work in this thread..!


----------



## Insane alex (Aug 24, 2004)

There already is a Panama city projects and construction thread in this section...


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes we know. but it isn't updated.. So we made a new one, with more information..


----------



## El Pana (Oct 16, 2007)

:eek2anama is booming. Great work in this thread:applause:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

, unbelievable!!!!


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, pretty amazing... Congratulations Panama...
But isn't there any chance of an overrated offer? I mean, I know Panama grows a lot, but it's still a small country, I'm not sure the market could absorb all these new high-class apartments. I hope it does, and Panama raises the standard for all of Latin America!


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

*AMAZING!*

After Dubai maybe the most booming city on this planet.

The Panama canal explanes much. This canal has to bo finished by 2014 en has to lift the biggest tankers (427x57meters) in a collosal locking complex.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Panama is really booming. I love Q Tower, Dupont Tower, Torres Planetarium, and Revolution Tower  kay:


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

excelent job, im from mexico, but let me tell u something, panama is definetly one of my best skylines ever, by the way, much of those pics are renders isnt.........

well, good thread and perfect booming.


----------



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

VERY impressive!!!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*New luxury project in Obarrio [ Panama City ] 41fl*

Time for more updates, more will follow;










Luxury project located in the heart of the prestigious residential area of Obarrio, near exclusive boutiques, jewelry stores, restaurants, and close to the financial district of Panama. The project will be locate in a 1240 mts2, 41 floors and commercial areas.

The project has been designed to ensure a combination of luxury, comfort and elegance.
*
General Information:*

- Spectacular Social Areas
- Luxurious lobby
- Gated security
- Fire alarm system
- Electric Doorman
- Full operational electric back-up system
- 3 High-speed elevators
- Internet ready
- 2 parking spaces per apartment
- Visitors parking spaces























































*Location:*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Park Place Towers Costa Del Este [ Panama City ]*

*Park Place Residences* [ Costa Del Este ]

Tower A : 41fl
Tower B : 45fl 

*Construction Start* : July 2008
*Construction End* : December 2010










Located in Costa del Este this new project PARK PLACE RESIDENCES will bring you an exclusive quality of life.

* Two towers with 2 apartments per floor
* Tower A with 41 floors: apartments size 175 m2, 182 m2, 218 m2 and 232 m2
* Tower B with 45 floors: apartments size 179 m2, 188 m2 and 250 m2
* Two parkings per apartment
* Visitors parking
* Three elevators in each tower
* Swimming pool for adults and for childrens
* water mirror
* party salon
* Tennis court
* party salon for childrens
* childrens playground
* squash court
* playground salon
* Gym


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Admiral Tower San Fransisco District [ Panama City ] 30fl*

*Admiral Tower* [ San Fransisco ]

No info about construction start/end.










This high-end complex with beautiful design will be located one block from 50St. Its units will provide excellent ocean and city views, and also units facing towards the largest park in the city.
This family oriented condominium will have all types of commercial conveniences at walking distance.

205m2, 185m2 and 175m2 units available.

*Building information:*

* 30 story building
* 2+2 units per floor
* 4 elevators
* 24hr security / access control
* Emergency power supply / complete coverage
* Reserve water tanks
* Social area with all the amenities
* Incredible Sky Lounge with outstanding views
* 4 story high luxurious lobby

*Apartment information:*

* Floor to ceiling windows
* Imported kitchen and bathroom cabinets
* Balcony
* Porcelanato floors
* Granite counter tops
* Maids quarters
* Laundry
* 2 parking spaces


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Prince Tower San Fransisco District [ Panama City ] 31fl*

*Prince Tower* [ San Fransisco ]

Construction Started : April 2008
Construction End : April 2010










*Building Summary*

Prince Tower is a 31 story exclusive building centrally located in San Francisco consisting of three luxury apartments per floor, with views to Panama's largest residential park, the city skyline and the Pacific ocean. All apartments come with spacious balconies and convenient maid's quarters.

The building will be located close to hospitals, shopping centers, schools, pharamacies, restaurants, Parque Omar and much more!


*Available Apartments*

Prince Tower offers the following apartments:

* 113.72 m2 (1,223.63 ft2) one/two bedroom apartment
* 124.73 m2 (1,342.10 ft2) one/two bedroom apartment
* 183.36 m2 (1,972.95 ft2) two/three bedroom apartment

*Common Areas*

* Spacious social area
* Events room
* Jacuzzi
* Sauna
* Spa
* Pool
* Fitness Center
* Squash Court


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Alcala Tower Via Espana [ Panama City ] 40fl*

*Alcala Tower* [ Via Espana ]

Construction Started : April 2008
Construction End : April 2010










*Building Summary*

Located in booming Via Espana, across the street from the San Fernando hospital, Alcala Tower is a 40-story building that offers first-class amenities and incredible value. The units are designed with an extremely efficient use of space, resulting in incredibly practical and affordable apartments.


*Available Apartments*

Alcala Tower offers the following apartments to choose from:

* 46 m2 / 495 ft2 studio or one bedroom
* 47 m2 / 505 ft2 studio or one bedroom
* 70 m2 / 753 ft2 one or two bedroom
* 73 m2 / 785 ft2 one or two bedroom
* 75 m2 / 807 ft2 one or two bedroom
* 79 m2 / 850 ft2 two or three bedroom

*Amenities*

* 24 hour guarded security
* Games room
* Social area
* Swimming pool
* Fully equipped gym
* Basketball court
* Tennis court
* Gazebo area
* Garden area
* Children's playground


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Horizon Tower
Location: Balboa Avenue
Floors: 75
Height: 250m








*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Central Tower
Location: Calle 50
Floors: 70
Height: ~250m








*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Glass Tower
Location: Calle 50
Floors: ??
Height: +200m








*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Vita Tower
Location: Balboa Avenue
Floors: 56
Height: ~200m*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Armoniza Tower
Location: Bella Vista
Floors: 40
Height: ~130m








*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Z Tower
Location: ??
Floors: 34
Height: +100m*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*The Vineyard
Location: Coco del Mar
Floors: 30
Height: ~100m








*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Fortune Plaza
Location: Obarrio
Floors: 26
Height: ~75m*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Prestige Tower
Location: Bella Vista
Floors: 62
Height: +200m*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Bella Vista 43 St.
Location: Bella Vista
Floors: 54
Height: ~170m*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Amazing towers venez. but Paramount was already posted by me


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Orchid Condo Hotel
Location: Vía España
Floors: 27
Height: ~65m*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

Nielsiej13 said:


> Amazing towers venez. but Paramount was already posted by me


:O! Sorry I didn't know... Ok I changed it.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Come on msn


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*City Center
Location: Vía España
Floors: 30
Height: ~100m *


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Does it ever stop ?


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*The Quartz
Location: Obarrio
Floors: 48
Height: ~150m*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Elevation
Location: Costa del Este
Floors: 40
Height: ~130m*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Le Mare Tower
Location: Coco del Mar
Floors: 50
Height: ~160m*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Element Tower
Location: Balboa Avenue
Floors: 32
Height: ~100m*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Vitro
Location: El Cangrejo
Floors: 30
Height: ~100m










BIGGER render: http://www.contactventas.com/images/Nuevasimagenes/CV 1194 .Vitro/Photos/camara 01 fixed copy.jpg*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*New Design!*

*Acqua
Location: Costa del Este
Floors: 50
Height: ~160m

















*


----------



## IslandSon.PH (Jun 18, 2007)

:applause: nice nice projects underway.


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*The Metropolitan
Location: Vía Israel
Floors: 36
Height: ~120m*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Buddha Bar Hotel Panamá
Location: Panama City
Floors: ~25
Height: ~90m*


----------



## LUIXIVIADO (Dec 21, 2007)

Amazing projects!!!!!!!!!! Congrats, the best American projects :cheers:


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Balboa Blue Spa Tower
Location: Balboa Avenue
Floors: 64?
Height: +200m*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

IslandSon.PH said:


> :applause: nice nice projects underway.





LUIXIVIADO said:


> Amazing projects!!!!!!!!!! Congrats, the best American projects :cheers:


Thank you for your comments!!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

That last tower is looking very great!  good work Venez


----------



## andrespipe82 (Jun 14, 2008)

BEAUTIFULL AN IMPRESSIVE PROYECTS. ATHINK MIAMI IS LOSING ITS SUPPOSLY FIRST PLACE AS THE "LATIN AMERICA'S CAPITAL" WELL I HOPE THIS BUILDING BOOM CONTINUES FOR LOOOONG TIME!! CONGRATULATION PANAMA!!!!


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Latitude
Location: Costa del Este
Floors: 35
Height: ~115m*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*The Regent
Location: San Francisco
Floors: 32
Height: ~100m*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Park Place
Location: Costa del Este
Floors: 45, 41
Height: ~145m, ~133m*


----------



## El Pana (Oct 16, 2007)

Good Job!!!


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

El Pana said:


> Good Job!!!


thank you! :cheers1:


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Luxor Towers
Location: El Cangrejo
Floors: 35 
Height: ~120m *


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome. Actually Im waiting for more.. because there is a lot of space left in Costa del este


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

Nielsiej13 said:


> Awesome. Actually Im waiting for more.. because there is a lot of space left in Costa del este


You're right...


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Casablanca
Location: Vía Israel
Floors: 40
Height: ~130m*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Skyblue
Location: San Francisco
Floors: 40
Height: ~120m*


----------



## El Pana (Oct 16, 2007)

ZZ-II said:


> does anyone have a future skyline shot for this city?


*Panama City 2010*:cheers:








West Skyline








East Skyline


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

WOW! Panama is so great!!! My favorite american city))


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

South american u mean? Nice future renders elpana


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

thx El Pana, this city will look awesome in the near future. lets hope much more 200m + towers will come :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Updated List*

*Colors/Symbols:*

Red: Supertalls [ 300m+]
Blue: Highrises [100 - 299m]
Green: Lowrises [-100m]

*#UC:* Under Construction
*#TO:* Topped Out
*#APP:* Approved
*#PREP:* Prepared




Punta Pacifica
Los Faros de Panamá 346m, 295m x 2 84fl, 75fl x 2 #UC
Trump Ocean Club 293m 68fl #UC
Q Tower 250m+ 82fl #UC
Aqualina Tower 210m 64fl #TO
Bahia Pacificá 200m+ 48fl #TO
Oasis On The Bay 200m+ 58fl #UC
Aquamare Tower 198m 56fl #TO
Venetian Tower 192m 47fl #TO
Pacific Village Towers 189m x 2 50fl x 2 #TO
Pacific Point 400 ~180m 52fl #APP
Bellamare Tower 177m 39fl #TO
Grand Tower 150m+ 54fl #UC
Dupont Tower 150m+ 53fl #UC
Oceanaire 150m+ 45fl #UC
Oceania Business Center 150m+ ~50fl #PREP




Costa Del Este
Planetarium Towers 343m, 305m 92fl, 82fl #UC

Vitri Tower 281m 75fl #UC
Skyline Tower 270m 83fl #PREP
Ocean Two 246m 73fl #UC
Pearl Tower 242m 70fl #UC
Ocean One 208m 54fl #TO
Top Towers 200m+ x 2 60fl x 2 #PREP
Paramount Tower 200m+ 59fl #APP
Essenza 200m+ 63fl #APP
Oriental Tower 200m+ 63fl #APP
Costa Del Este Country Club 200m+ x 4 52fl x 4 #APP
Ten Tower 176m 47fl #UC
Sevilla Towers 165m x 2 47fl x 2 #TO
Titanium Tower 150m+ 45fl #PREP
Dream Towers 150m+ x 2 43fl x 2 #APP
Parque Del Mar 150m+ 43fl #PREP
Altamar Del Este 150m+ 49fl #PREP
Elevation Tower ~130m 40fl #APP
Latitude Tower ~115m 35fl #APP
Panama Bay Tower 100m+ 43fl #APP
Zeus Tower 100m+ 40fl #UC
Trade&Life Tower 100m+ 39fl #APP
Vertikal 100m+ 34fl #APP
Parkplace Residences 100m+ x 2 45fl, 41fl #APP

Green Bay Towers 80m x 4 30fl x 4 #APP





Balboa Avenue

Mégapolis 340m, 230m 89fl, 63fl #UC

Horizon Tower 250m 75fl #APP
Arts-Yoo Tower 248m 70fl #UC
Waters Tower 245m 73fl #UC
Yacht Club Tower 210m 58fl #UC
Rivage Tower 208m 68fl #UC
Balboa Blue Spa Tower 200m+ 64fl #APP
Panorama Bay Tower 200m+ 78fl #UC
White Tower 200m+ 62fl #UC
Vita Tower 200m+ 56fl #APP
Star Bay Tower 200m+ 65fl #PREP
Allure At The Park 195m 52fl #UC
Destiny Tower 182m 51fl #TO
Nikki Beach Hotel 180-200m 52fl #APP
Sky Residences 180m 51fl #TO
Vista Marina II 162m x 2 42fl x 2 #UC
H20 On The Ocean 120m 32fl #TO

Element Tower ~100m 32fl #APP


San Francisco District

Marina Blue 175m 49fl #UC
Le Parc 171m 51fl #APP
Icon Tower 163m 45fl #UC
Serenity At The Bay 150m, 145m 45fl, 40fl #PREP
Open Panama 148m 43fl #UC
Bahia Del Golf 145m x 2 43fl x 2 #PREP
Park Lofts 138m 42fl #UC
Terrasol 135m x 3 49fl x 3 #TO
Tao Tower 135m 43fl #APP
Harmony Tower 130m 40fl #UC
Joy 130m 40fl #UC
Terrawind 130m x 2 39fl x 2 #TO
Century 21 123m 34fl #UC
Carbomarzo 120m x 2 40fl x 2 #UC
Sky Blue 120m 40fl #APP
Nautica Tower 115m 40fl #UC
Pacific Coast 110m 35fl #APP
Quadrat Tower 105m 38fl #APP
Prince Tower 103m 31fl #UC
Keops Tower 102m 32fl #APP
74 East Tower 100m 30fl #APP
The View 100m 30fl #APP
The Regent 100m 32fl #APP
Moon Tower 100m 30fl #APP

Waterview 96m 32fl #APP
Admiral Tower 94m 30fl #APP
Met 1 90m 28fl #APP
The Cosmopolitan 90m, 70m 28fl, 21fl #APP





Punta Paitilla

The Point 275m 65fl #TO
Minerva Tower 214m 67fl #APP
Punta Marina 180m x 2 57fl, 47fl #APP



Other Locations

Financial Center 255m, 171m 49fl, ??fl #UC
Central Tower 250m 70fl #APP
Revolution Tower 243m 52fl #UC
Prestige Tower 200m+ 62fl #APP
Glass Tower 200m+ 70fl #APP
Bella Vista 43st. 170m 54fl #APP
Seawaves 135m - 170m 45fl #PREP
Le Mare Tower 160m 50fl #APP
The Quartz 150m 48fl #APP
Metropolitan Tower 149m ??fl #APP
Armoniza Tower 130m 40fl #APP
Casablanca 130m 40fl #APP
The Metropolitan 120m 36fl #APP
Luxor Towers 120m x 2 35fl x 2 #APP
Hamptons ~120m 35fl #APP
The Vineyard 100m+ 30fl #APP
Alcala Tower 100m+ 40fl #UC
City Center ~100m 30fl #APP
Vitro Tower ~100m 30fl #APP

Migaki ~95m 30fl #APP
Budaha Bar Hotel ~90m 25fl #APP
Fortune Plaza ~80m 26fl #APP
Bella Mar ~80m 24fl #APP
Orchid Condo Hotel ~85m 27fl #APP


List Always Under Construction!

Thanks to the panama forumers 

Cheers on Panama City! :cheers:


----------



## El Pana (Oct 16, 2007)

Nielsiej13 said:


> *Colors/Symbols:*
> 
> Red: Supertalls [ 300m+]
> Blue: Highrises [100 - 299m]
> ...



Aqualina Tower 210m 64fl #UC = Topped Out
Bahia Pacificá 200m+ 48fl #UC = Topped Out
Aquamare Tower 198m 56fl #UC = Topped Out
Bellamare Tower 177m 39fl #APP= Topped Out
Sky Residences 180m 51fl #UC= Topped Out
Vista Marina II 162m x 2 42fl x 2 #APP=Under Construction

H20 On The Ocean 120m 32fl #UC=Topped Out


----------



## Canalero (Dec 23, 2007)

Nielsiej13 said:


> South american u mean? Nice future renders elpana


Or Central America... :dunno:

Panama City skyline will be seen modern.

:cheers:


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

O MY GOD! :eek2::eek2::eek2:

:nuts: 

Really thanks "Nielsiej13" for the list! End many thanks to "El Pana" for making a gorgeous panorama of the Panama skyline in the future!

Very good work... :master::master::master:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the comments; Thanks el_pana. List updated


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

All the towers there are posted untill now. 

+/-135 towers!!!

Also many thanks to "VIP" did a lot of posts!


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

----------


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Can't see the pics^^ what's it about? construction updates or something?


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

Nielsiej13 said:


> Can't see the pics^^ what's it about? construction updates or something?


Pics of the current skyline (2008). I think you can see them now.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Still not..


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Completely Updated List!*

*Colors/Symbols:*

Red: Supertalls [ 300m+]
Blue: Highrises [100 - 299m]
Green: Lowrises [-100m]

*#UC:* Under Construction
*#TO:* Topped Out
*#APP:* Approved
*#PREP:* Prepared




Punta Pacifica
Los Faros de Panamá 346m, 295m x 2 84fl, 75fl x 2 #UC
Trump Ocean Club 293m 68fl #UC
Q Tower 250m+ 82fl #UC
Aqualina Tower 210m 64fl #TO
Bahia Pacificá 200m+ 48fl #TO
Oasis On The Bay 200m+ 58fl #UC
Aquamare Tower 198m 56fl #TO
Venetian Tower 192m 47fl #TO
Pacific Village Towers 189m x 2 50fl x 2 #TO
Pacific Point 400 ~180m 52fl #APP
Bellamare Tower 177m 39fl #TO
Grand Tower 150m+ 54fl #UC
Dupont Tower 150m+ 53fl #UC
Oceanaire 150m+ 45fl #UC
Oceania Business Center 150m+ ~50fl #PREP




Costa Del Este
Planetarium Towers 343m, 305m 92fl, 82fl #UC

Vitri Tower 281m 75fl #UC
Skyline Tower 270m 83fl #PREP
Ocean Two 246m 73fl #UC
Pearl Tower 242m 70fl #UC
Ocean One 208m 54fl #TO
Top Towers 200m+ x 2 60fl x 2 #PREP
Paramount Tower 200m+ 59fl #APP
Essenza 200m+ 63fl #APP
Oriental Tower 200m+ 63fl #APP
Costa Del Este Country Club 200m+ x 4 52fl x 4 #APP
Ten Tower 176m 47fl #UC
Sevilla Towers 165m x 2 47fl x 2 #TO
Titanium Tower 150m+ 45fl #PREP
Dream Towers 150m+ x 2 43fl x 2 #APP
Parque Del Mar 150m+ 43fl #PREP
Altamar Del Este 150m+ 49fl #PREP
Elevation Tower ~130m 40fl #APP
Latitude Tower ~115m 35fl #APP
Panama Bay Tower 100m+ 43fl #APP
Zeus Tower 100m+ 40fl #UC
Trade&Life Tower 100m+ 39fl #APP
Vertikal 100m+ 34fl #APP
Parkplace Residences 100m+ x 2 45fl, 41fl #APP

Green Bay Towers 80m x 4 30fl x 4 #APP





Balboa Avenue

Mégapolis 340m, 230m 89fl, 63fl #UC

Horizon Tower 250m 75fl #APP
Arts-Yoo Tower 248m 70fl #UC
Waters Tower 245m 73fl #UC
Yacht Club Tower 210m 58fl #UC
Rivage Tower 208m 68fl #UC
Balboa Blue Spa Tower 200m+ 64fl #APP
Panorama Bay Tower 200m+ 78fl #UC
White Tower 200m+ 62fl #UC
Vita Tower 200m+ 56fl #APP
Star Bay Tower 200m+ 65fl #PREP
Allure At The Park 195m 52fl #UC
Destiny Tower 182m 51fl #TO
Nikki Beach Hotel 180-200m 52fl #APP
Sky Residences 180m 51fl #TO
Vista Marina II 162m x 2 42fl x 2 #UC
H20 On The Ocean 120m 32fl #TO

Element Tower ~100m 32fl #APP


San Francisco District

Marina Blue 175m 49fl #UC
Le Parc 171m 51fl #APP
Icon Tower 163m 45fl #UC
Serenity At The Bay 150m, 145m 45fl, 40fl #PREP
Open Panama 148m 43fl #UC
Bahia Del Golf 145m x 2 43fl x 2 #PREP
Park Lofts 138m 42fl #UC
Terrasol 135m x 3 49fl x 3 #TO
Tao Tower 135m 43fl #APP
Harmony Tower 130m 40fl #UC
Joy 130m 40fl #UC
Terrawind 130m x 2 39fl x 2 #TO
Century 21 123m 34fl #UC
Carbomarzo 120m x 2 40fl x 2 #UC
Sky Blue 120m 40fl #APP
Nautica Tower 115m 40fl #UC
Pacific Coast 110m 35fl #APP
Quadrat Tower 105m 38fl #APP
Prince Tower 103m 31fl #UC
Keops Tower 102m 32fl #APP
74 East Tower 100m 30fl #APP
The View 100m 30fl #APP
The Regent 100m 32fl #APP
Moon Tower 100m 30fl #APP

Waterview 96m 32fl #APP
Admiral Tower 94m 30fl #APP
Met 1 90m 28fl #APP
The Cosmopolitan 90m, 70m 28fl, 21fl #APP





Punta Paitilla

The Point 275m 65fl #TO
Minerva Tower 214m 67fl #APP
Punta Marina 180m x 2 57fl, 47fl #APP



Other Locations

Financial Center 255m, 171m 49fl, ??fl #UC
Central Tower 250m 70fl #APP
Revolution Tower 243m 52fl #UC
Prestige Tower 200m+ 62fl #APP
Glass Tower 200m+ 70fl #APP
Bella Vista 43st. 170m 54fl #APP
Seawaves 135m - 170m 45fl #PREP
Le Mare Tower 160m 50fl #APP
The Quartz 150m 48fl #APP
Metropolitan Tower 149m ??fl #APP
Armoniza Tower 130m 40fl #APP
Casablanca 130m 40fl #APP
The Metropolitan 120m 36fl #APP
Luxor Towers 120m x 2 35fl x 2 #APP
Hamptons ~120m 35fl #APP
The Vineyard 100m+ 30fl #APP
Alcala Tower 100m+ 40fl #UC
City Center ~100m 30fl #APP
Vitro Tower ~100m 30fl #APP

Migaki ~95m 30fl #APP
Budaha Bar Hotel ~90m 25fl #APP
Fortune Plaza ~80m 26fl #APP
Bella Mar ~80m 24fl #APP
Orchid Condo Hotel ~85m 27fl #APP


List Always Under Construction!

Thanks to the panama forumers 

Cheers on Panama City! :cheers:


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank you so much Nielsiej!! :banana: Great list.



> Paramount Tower 200m+ 59fl #APP
> Costa Del Este Country Club 200m+ x 4 52fl x 4 #APP
> Titanium Tower 150m+ 45fl #PREP
> Parque Del Mar 150m+ 43fl #PREP
> ...


All these towers are UC . Zeus Tower is TO. Element is also UC.

:cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

your welcome. ^^ I will change that soon


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

Nielsiej13 said:


> Still not..


January 3, 2008









February 6, 2008 









April 13, 2008









April 13, 2008


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Joy's redesign
Location: San Francisco
Floors: 35
Height: ~105m

Before . . . . . . . . . .. After














*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*City Center's Redesign
Location: Vía España
Floors: 28
Height: ~100m 

Before . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .After









*


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

AMAZING


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*First 150, Then 450, and Now 1,087 New Buildings *

Thursday, August 28 2008 @ 03:16 PM EST
Views: 1,148 

Panama-Guide.com - One of the most read articles ever published on Panama-Guide was "155 High-Rises of 15 Stories or More Being Constructed". Published on 4 January 2006, to date 13,747 people have read that article. At the start of 2006, people simply could not believe that there were going to be more than 150 new high-rise built in Panama City. Really - no one thought this article was for real. Then on 9 July 2007 I published "Boom, Burst, or Bingo - The Panamanian Real Estate Miracle", in which ACOBIR President *Lic. Iván Carlucci told me that there were more than 400 projects being built in Panama at that time. And now, a year later, and the number has jumped from 150 to 400 and now 1,087. Prices continue to rise, demand remains solid, and foreign investors continue to buy property in Panama. The question remains - how long can this last? (more)*



*Only 40,000 Units:* 

Last year when the 400 number came out I learned that there were more than 40,000 units in the pipeline. The general commentary then was "who is going to buy all of those apartments." Newsflash - they have been sold. What's going on now is that the builders are finishing off what they have started, will work on fit and finish, obtain their occupancy permits, deliver the inventory to the happy new owners, and then immediately plow their profits into the next project. Except now they are not building one or two towers, but four or six. Every developer I talk to has several or more buildings under construction simultaneously. They are not sitting back on their laurels - in a market this hot there's no one asleep at the wheel. 

*So Would That Be An Additional 100,000 Units? *

If there were 40,000 units being delivered when there were 400 buildings in the works, does that mean with now 1,087 new construction permits that an additional 100,000 units are heading to the market? It would seem so. And this is the part where the same guys who said "who's going to buy them all?" back in mid-2007 will again say "who's going to buy them all?" in the latter part of 2008. The answer - anyone from anywhere in the world. *England is waking up to Panama. The Russians are coming. Most of the Venezuelans are here already. Pretty soon the US economy is going to turn the corner and the Americans will be coming back in force. Remember this - in the next ten years more than 175 million people will be reaching retirement age worldwide. If only 0.0005% of those people come to Panama, then all 100,000 apartments get sold to foreigners. *

*More Financing Options*

People are starting to realize that sometimes its hard for people to obtain a mortgage with a Panamanian bank - so now there are more creative ways being created. Orange Tree Mortgage Partners provides loans from US banks, no life insurance requirement, title insurance from the US, for example. 

*Condo For Rent*

Another mega-trend in the Panamanian real estate market will be an increase in availability of individual properties for rent, and property management companies to handle them. There are an incredible number of hotel rooms under construction right now - but none of them are close to coming on line. All of the hotel rooms are full, and rental prices are out of this world. Owners who are taking delivery of new properties are going to be putting more of them into the rental pool to generate some cash and to have their property pay for itself. And, there will be more property management companies coming along to meet that demand for service. 

*The Chicken Little's*

Of course, all during this ongoing boom there will be scared people crying "the sky is about to fall" at every turn. I've been saying for more than two years that so far I have seen nothing indicating a downward trend. I* thought for awhile that the tightening of the US economy might negatively reflect on the Panamanian economy, but (for the first time) the Panamanian economy was able to demonstrate that it has truly shed its 1 to 1 ties to the United States - as European investors bogged down with wheel barrows full of Euros picked up the slack. And the Spaniards. And the Colombians. And the Venezuelans. Now, it's the Russians and the Brits. Within a year or so the Americans will be coming back as well.* So, as far as I can see, the "chicken little's" out there were wrong then, and today they are still wrong. If anything truly worrisome turns up, I'll let you know. But, you'll only get that if you keep reading Panama-Guide. This might be a good time to tell your friends...


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Costa del Este*

*Panama **










Two 50-story towers with a total of 165 units will bring excitement to a completely new-gated community. With a spectacular building designed by Arquitectonica and classically elegant interiors by Yabu Pushelberg, this development at Avenida Paseo del Mar and calle Mar del Sur is already attracting attention. In a soughtafter location next to Motta Park, the large 1- and 2-room suites will offer unobstructed water views. Designed to please both local residents who are ready to move up, and those coming for the first time to this growing area, Costa del Este will feature a lush pool area, a spa, tennis courts, and a fully equipped fitness center. 

Avenida Balboa

Panamá










Related International's sleek tower designed by Arquitectonica will rise 53 floors above Avenida Balboa, Panama City's fashionable epicenter of restaurants and luxury shops, to become the crown jewel of the city's fast-growing skyline. The residences will enjoy the unwavering luxury and anticipatory service that are signatures of Related International and will feature only four units per level with all residences having breathtaking ocean views and luxurious finishes throughout. In the nearby Punta Paitilla district, one of Panama City's wealthiest areas is Multicentro Mall. This immense complex is the largest shopping mall in Central America and also includes a movie theater, casino, arcade, internet cafe, and library.*


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

To Stunning to take this impressive amount of buildings under the right words!!!!!

Do you have any info about the Panama canal? The progress...


Many, many thanks for the updates,


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn. great new projects. Thanks for posting VIP.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Costa Del Este : Breeze*










*Breeze tower condominiums:*

2,152 sq. feet condominiums 
2,475 sq. feet condominiums 
Penthouses 
3 bedrooms with walk in closets 
3 bathrooms 
Den option 
visitor bathroom 
Living Room 
Dining Room 
Kitchen 
Balcony 
Laundry room 
Service quarters 
Internet ready 

*Breeze tower amenities:*

Three high speed elevators 
Swimming pools 
Sauna 
Gym 
Spa 
Wireless internet in social areas 
Concierge 
Party room 

Height: 100 - 200m


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Colores de Bellavista {35fl}*

Bella Vista is at the heart of the capital of Panama, with an impressive view to the Balboa Avenue, just in front of Park Urraca. I this privilege location Colores de Bella Vista is emerging as the perfect ambience for success and glamorous business and living. 

The project is a tower of 35 stories, designed by the world wide famous architect Ignacio Mallol. It has a lounge cafeteria, 24 hours security, 4 high speed elevators, more than 3000 parking spaces and a business center. Fifteen of the floors are for offices and the rest for living units or apartments.

Designed with the perfect combination of offices and apartments, its options are based on modular offices of 45 square meters and 90 square meters for some of the floors, and offices of 45 square meters and 135 square meters as well.. Other floors have offices of 180 square meters and 225 square meters that offers a new concept of modular offices that can grow even to 405 square meters. 

The building is equipped with the state of the art technology, a complete gym and social area. The finishes are of granite and imported ceramic tiles, the best and marble floor in the terraces. 

The living units start with studios of 90 square meters and go up to 135 square meters and even 405 square meters. The finishes in the living units are porcelain in the floor, a social area with meeting rooms, swimming pool and dressers, as well as marble floor at the terraces. In the halls the walls are covered with marble, the studios have security doors, granite floor in the lobby and in the ground floor, granite counters. 

As a trade mark of Mallol, the design is a melting of modernism with high tech surfaces


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Riverside Costa Del Este { 42fl }*

*Riverside *

Empresas Bern are proud to present the launch of the most recent project “Riverside” located on the modern area of Costa del Este. Riverside with a modern design will have in its aluminum structures, large bluish windows from floor to ceiling. 
The strategic location of this novel project offers different views alternatives in which you can enjoy the green ecological park, river view, boulevard view or ocean view. 


*The Design *

• 42 levels 
• Large windows from floor to ceiling 
• Social Area on the last level 
• 1 or 2 parking spaces depending on the apartment size. 
• Full auxiliary power plant 
• Water reserve tank with pumping system
• 24 hours security 

*The Apartments *

• Master bedroom with full bath and walk-in closet 
• Living room 
• Dining room 
• Guest bathroom 
• Balcony 
• Open layout kitchen with granite countertop 
• Laundry 
• Floor to ceiling height of 2.80m (9 feet plus)


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

What is driving the Panama economy development?


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

Whiteeclipse said:


> What is driving the Panama economy development?


The canal and toerism.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

thats right, a lot of ships are coming through panama, and there is only one way. Also the climate makes it nice to visit Panama.


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Impact of global financial crisis not emerges in Panama

www.chinaview.cn 

Special Report: Global Financial Crisis 

PANAMA CITY, Oct. 31 (Xinhua) -- The impact of the ongoing global financial crisis has not emerged in Panama, said Carmen Gisela Vergara, Panamanian minister of commerce and industry, on Friday. 

Panama, one of the biggest financial centers in Latin America, has suffered less losses in the worldwide financial crisis due to its sufficient liquidity in the banking system, Vergara said in a trade forum held in Tokyo. 

Panama's economy is based on regional financial services, which is different from any other countries in Latin America and the Caribbean region, the minister added. 

The country's banking system becomes even more stable with the growth of local and foreign savings after the crisis broke out in the United States. However, Vergara also noted that the impact of the financial downturn is not clear yet as the country's economy is largely dependent on the United States. 

Panamanian President Martin Torrijos said earlier that his country's banking system was ready to face the global financial crisis. The extension project of the Panama Canal was provided with a loan of 2.3billion U.S. dollars, showing the confidence of the international community in his country. 

Panama has no central bank. The absence of foreign exchange risks and foreign currency control, tax-free bank savings, the free flow of remittance and low interests on bank loans have made this Latin American country one of the most important financial centers for international banking and commerce in the region. 

*


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

_*All info about Panama Canal Expansion coming soon: next page...* _


----------



## FlowTimo85 (Nov 14, 2008)

Fantastic work!:nuts:


----------



## VIP (Jul 26, 2006)

*Panama banks liquid as global crisis rages*

*PANAMA CITY, Oct 13 (Reuters) - Panama's banks are flush with liquidity and well placed to weather the widening international credit crisis, the country's banking superintendent told Reuters on Monday.

Olegario Barrelier said liquidity in Panama's banking sector stands at around 58 percent of deposits, with manageable exposure to international markets pummeled by the U.S. credit crisis.

"At the moment our banks are good, very good. They are healthy, they are liquid, capital is nearly double what is required. They are being financed by local deposits and are not dependent on external financial markets," he said.

Long a center for offshore banking, dollarized Panama is home to almost 90 international banks, making it one of Latin America's largest banking centers.

HSBC (HSBA.L: Quote, Profile, Research, Stock Buzz), Citigroup (C.N: Quote, Profile, Research, Stock Buzz) and BBVA (BBVA.MC: Quote, Profile, Research, Stock Buzz) are among Panama's biggest banking players.

With no central bank or lender of last resort, Panama's banks have been encouraged to stay highly liquid.

Barrelier said the global crisis would eventually hit Panama, but that the effect would likely be a slower economy rather than damage to the financial system.

Since January banks in Panama have been encouraged to tighten credit to cool spiraling annual inflation, which is near 10 percent.

The economy is expected to post a growth of 9.5 percent this year.

http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssF...63956920081013*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## El Pana (Oct 16, 2007)

Boom continue!!!
Projects Updates?


----------



## edwin centeno (Dec 24, 2007)

omg


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

I cannot belive that this huge construction boom is only about the Panama's Canal.
My question is: How can Panama support this kind of projects if this country has a very little economy? How can Panama has the enough demand for all this new buildings?
Explain me please.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

Everybody has done a very nice job here for 2008!

I wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! :cheers:

And i see you back in 2009 another stunning year and greatfull posts!!!


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

All pictures from June 2012 unless noted

*Arts Tower/Yoo Panama* (264m), 866 feet
The 5th tallest building in Panama City
(pics by CHI3)
























(pic by Canalero)









*Oceania Business Plaza* (207m), 680 feet
The 19th tallest building in Panama City
(pic by Pty000)
(pics by CHI3)

























*Revolution Tower/F&F Tower* (233m), 763 feet
The 9th tallest building in Panama City
(pic by CHI3)








(pic by Menandro) May 2012










*Towerbank Financial Center* (255m officially, closer to 280m-300m in reality), 837 feet officially, closer to 919ft to 984ft
The 6th tallest building in Panama City (officially)
(pics by CHI3)

































*Trump Ocean Club International Hotel and Tower* (293m w/spire, 284m as it's currently w/o spire), 961 feet w/spire
The Tallest building in Panama City
(pics by CHI3)


----------



## Joseeim (May 29, 2011)

Grand Tower









Punta Paitilla









Panama City Skyline









Oceania Bussines Plaza


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

The transformation of Panama City's skyline is truly amazing.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Great projects!


----------



## Tommy Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

Go Panama Build to the skys. I just loving what I am seeing. I thought it was Miami first but it's Panama City. Incredible. Keep Up the good work


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I love the Towerbank:drool::drool::drool::master::master::master:


----------



## ANTAURO (May 27, 2012)

*OCEAN REEF ISLANDS*

A GARDEN ISLAND IN THE PACIFIC OCEAN PANAMA















































advances July 2012


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

I haven't heard anything about Torre Financiera in ages. Has it been cancelled ?


----------



## ANTAURO (May 27, 2012)

Dale said:


> I haven't heard anything about Torre Financiera in ages. Has it been cancelled ?


no, This even proposed to be built in the coming years I think in 2014

This even proposed to be built in the coming years I think in 2014


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

ANTAURO said:


> no, This even proposed to be built in the coming years I think in 2014
> 
> This even proposed to be built in the coming years I think in 2014


Oh, do you mean BEGIN in 2014 ?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Panama City is like any other city with over a hundred highrise condominium towers, such as Miami, Chicago, and Mumbai.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

wwooowww go ahead panama....:banana: :banana:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Dale said:


> Oh, do you mean BEGIN in 2014 ?


News has been very slow to trickle in. There were protests over the building from lord knows what disaffected voters but it brought the project to the backburner. Officially it still hasn't been cancelled (which gives many hope). I would wager it's probably dead unless Martinelli's party wins the 2014 elections and revives it. Regardless, it was mostly a government pet project and the government has shifted attention to the Metro, the Panama Canal Expansion and now Cinta Costera Phase 3. Martinelli's also proposed a 100m tall Statue of Virgin Mary near the territory of the Financiera so he's getting to the point where I don't believe half of what he says. That being said, the economy has remained solid and that bodes well for Panama's first supertall hopefully coming soon (if Towerbank isn't it already)

http://www.catholicnewsagency.com/n...n-mary-to-rise-taller-than-statue-of-liberty/ :cheers:


----------



## augusto_pty (Aug 18, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Menandro (Jun 9, 2003)

*Year 2011

Panama: The city that built the most amount of +200m. skyscrapers in the world*

From The American Institute of Architects, Source












When the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat (CTBUH) released its most recent annual report, the two cities that led the pack for tall building completion came as a surprise to some: Panama City, Panama, and Busan, South Korea. Together, projects in these two cities accounted for about 22 percent of all 200-plus-meter buildings completed in 2011, putting their growth as a tall building market ahead of well-recognized cities such as Dubai and Shanghai. (China as a whole still dominates the tall building market, with 23 new high-rises in 2011.)

In Panama City from 1997 to 2010, three buildings more than 200 meters tall were completed. But in 2011 alone, *10 buildings over 200 meters were built, more than any other city* in the world and double the number of tall buildings completed in the rest of the Americas. Meanwhile in Busan, between 1997 and 2009 only one building taller than 200 meters was completed. Of the 20 buildings either completed in 2011 or under construction, nine are slated to be this tall, second only to Panama City.

Although Panama City and Busan are located on opposite sides of the world, they have much in common. Both owe a sizable share of their prosperity to their ports, and both are in countries that boast a healthy economic growth rate, with Panama’s estimated at above 10 percent—a figure even China can envy. For American architects looking to expand their portfolios overseas, both Panama and South Korea already have friendly relationships with the United States. Architects wary of the post–building-boom and recession hangover have even more reason to look to these two cities: Because both owe a great deal of their growth to their ports and economic status as industrial trading hubs, they are more economically stable than cities that gorged on speculative real estate in the days leading up to the 2008 crash.










_
*Towerbank Financial Center:* One of the 10 +200 meters skyscrapers that were completed in Panama City in 2011_








*Foto: Raúl Pinzón Williams*

*Panama City *

“Panama has been growing amazingly for the past seven years without anyone knowing or really believing it could happen,” says Ignacio Mallol, of Mallol & Mallol, a 30-year-old, 120-person architectural firm, and the largest in Central America.

Although 2005 is frequently cited as a turning point in both the country’s economy and high-rise development, both Mallol and Eladio Guardia, a structural engineer who leads Walter P Moore’s Panamanian operations, trace it back to 2000, when the U.S. transferred ownership of the Panama Canal to Panama. “The canal brought us opportunities we didn’t have before,” Mallol says. “This came along with all the other things happening in Panama. The country was investing in tourism and trying to expose both the city and the country internationally.”

The transfer, coupled with the canal’s multibillion-dollar expansion and the city’s *reputation for safety and security* (as well as its tax incentives and a number of other programs) caught the eyes of multinational corporations such as Dell, HP, and Caterpillar that were interested in establishing or relocating regional headquarters. “When a large company hires 3,000 employees in the region, that creates a need for more residential development [and] better hospitals,” Guardia says.

Tall buildings aren’t exactly a new idea in Panama City. Mallol says private developers started building them in the 1970s to address what was already a scarcity of land inside the urban center. “Today the land is more expensive, *so if you want to build in the center of the city, you need to build towers*,” Mallol says.

Although there has been a decrease in the amount of construction permits in Panama City, Guardia says there are still a number of developments in the pipeline, though some markets are saturated. “The hotel industry is one example,” he says. “There was a point at which it seemed everybody was building a hotel.”

Although a great deal of office space has been built, Guardia says there is a need for “more sophisticated office spaces. Clients are getting more sophisticated in what they’re looking for, which has opened the door for architects from the U.S.”

The degree of specialization architects in the U.S. have, in Mallol’s view, makes them an asset for a burgeoning market like Panama City’s. “I believe there is a really big opportunity for consultants here, for experts in each type of discipline,” he says.

Sustainability experts also are primed for work in this market. “U.S. architects design from the inside out,” Guardia says. “They have built very efficient buildings here in Panama, and that has opened the door for the developers who are not looking just for a cool-looking or pretty building; they are looking for an overall efficient building that maximizes their profits.”

Partnering with the local labor force and design community is, of course, an essential element of working in a new international market. Guardia says that for U.S. firms to be competitive, a mix of local labor needs to be involved with any commission.

Mallol sees the high-rise growth in Panama City as an opportunity for the international design community not just to find work, but also to exchange expertise: “We have this idea of being a melting pot and bringing in ideas and knowledge from every part of the world. I believe this will enrich our experience and our city.”





























Fuente​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ incredible!!


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Compared to 2011, it looks 2013 won't be as good a year though. Here's the only probable skyscrapers coming into fruition that year. 2011: 10, 2012: 8, 2013: 4-5

Costa del Este Country Club: 54 floors (Under Construction) (Would this count as two buildings?)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1222621&page=7
(Pics from thread)

















Evolution Tower: 54 floors (Construction to begin soon)








http://www.hsyndicate.org/picture/153042631.jpg









http://www.hsyndicate.org/picture/153042631.jpg

Paramount: 214m, 59 floors (Under Construction)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523980
(Pics from thread)

























Torre HSBC: 45 floors, ~190-210m
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1120585
(Pics from thread)

























*Surprises could also include the Grand Megapolis or the Torre Financiera (highly unlikely)*
Fingers crossed for Central Tower as well: 








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596533&page=6


----------



## Dr Drums (May 18, 2006)

Jim856796 said:


> Panama City is like any other city with over a hundred highrise condominium towers, such as Miami, Chicago, and Mumbai.


The highrise development proves that the country is growing economically, but I differ when you say is like any other, each city has its charm, and Panama is surely unique like every other city in the world.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

As mentioned on the first post, the skyscraper clusters of Ciudad de Panama are:

* Avenida Balboa
* Punta Palilla
* Punta Pacifica
* San Francisco
* Costa del Este


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

What happened to Torre Financeria ?


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

^^ You are more than welcome to add any construction updates. This is an open thread after all.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

About a month old. Casco Viejo restoration:



joshbc said:


> Avenida Central, San Felipe, Panamá por Luis A Huerta M, en Flickr





joshbc said:


> *Una belleza...*
> 
> 
> _DSC4235 por ChristianVossersReis, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Panama City Low and Midrise Projects and Proposals - June 2014 Addition


AMADOR MASTER PLAN
_Under Construction_
Size: 400 acres (~0.63 sq. miles)
Neighborhood: Amador
Cost: $422,000,000 for initial phases
Completion Date: N/A
Note: Final design still in flux
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1339940
http://www.hksinc.com/places/amador-waterfront-master-plan-2/





































For awhile, the President wanted a giant statue of Santa Maria la Antigua placed there as well:








DIAMOND EXCHANGE TOWER
_Under Construction_
Height: 50fl ~195-205m (~640-673ft)
Neighborhood: Santa Maria
Cost: Unknown
Completion Date: 2015 or 2016
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735916
http://pde.com.pa/

Amazing video!











































GOLDEN TOWER LAS AMERICA
_Under Construction_
Height: 30fl 152m (498ft)
Neighborhood: Punta Paitilla/Decapolis
Cost: $60-70,000,000
Completion Date: Late 2014 or Early 2015
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1233913




























OCEAN REEF ISLANDS
_Under Construction_
Neighborhood: Near Punta Pacifica
Cost: $140,000,000 for the reclamation only, lot prices unknown
Completion Date: Uncertain
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=730366
www.oceanreefislands.com/





For the record, there are no coral reefs in Panama Bay 
(at least not until the Cleaning of the Bay is complete). 
There are tons of coral reefs just 30 minutes to the south by boat though, in the Pearl Islands





































Old Pic from January. If anyone finds one more recent, let me know!










PACIFIC CENTER AND W HOTEL
_Prep_
Height: 32fl
Neighborhood: Punta Pacifica beside Corredor Sur
Completion Date: Unknown
Note: Final design unclear. One of two renders below
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1650921





























PANAMA ART MUSEUM
_Proposed_
Neighborhood: Amador
Cost: Unknown
Completion Date: Unknown
Note: Final design still in flux
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492796




































PANAMA PACIFICO
_Underway_
Size: ~5 sq. miles (~12sqkm)
Neighborhood: Panama Pacifico
Cost: some estimates say up to $14bn for the entire project. Clearly $bns.
Completion Date: Uncertain. Well into the 2020s
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517474
























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=708956



















Panama Pacifico is just over those hills to put it in context with Panama City:










It is being built where the plains are, wedged between the forests:












PANATROPOLIS, GLOBAL HUB OF THE NEW WORLD
_Proposed/Redesign Likely due to Tocumen Airport Expansion/s_
Neighborhood: Panatropolis/Tocumen
Cost: $Billions
Completion Date: Uncertain
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1403356
http://www.panatropolis.com/

SimCity comes to Panama! A completely new city!!
Note: Start at 02:50


























SORTIS
_Topped Out_
Height: 30fl
Neighborhood: Obarrio
Completion Date: Late 2014 (they are just making it pretty at this point)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=708956




















































TOWN CENTER
_Under Construction_
Neighborhood: Costa del Este
Cost: N/A
Completion Date: September 2017
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603507














































​


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

Manitopiaaa said:


> About a month old. Casco Viejo restoration:


Is that an old tram line in the first picture?


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

jonasry said:


> Is that an old tram line in the first picture?


Yessir. From the olden days:










http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/12876914/Ventana-Al-Pasado-Panama-fotos-antiguas.html

There were plans (from 2007) to build a new tram that would follow this route (tourist friendly):










Never materialized.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453230


----------



## todosconlaroja (Dec 5, 2013)

Updates taken from the Panamanian forum, credits to Chi3, panaboom, Geocarlos CityofPanama and Jose2112


----------



## todosconlaroja (Dec 5, 2013)

*Panama City projects by July/2015*

La Exposición neighborhood Revitalization
Pro









Green Valley
U/C









Panama Medical Center
Pro ??fl | ???m









Pacific Center
U/C 34fl | 165m

















Times Square Center
U/C 30fl | ???m

















Las Americas Golden Tower
U/C 30fl | 152m

















Balboa Office Center
U/C 34fl 46fl 

















Torre Nacional de Seguros
U/C 32fl | ???m









SL-55 Center
U/C 38fl | 133m


----------



## todosconlaroja (Dec 5, 2013)

Evolution Tower
U/C 54fl | 218m

















Paramount Tower
U/C 63fl | 210m









Elite 500
U/C 59fl | 200m

















Luxor 300
U/C 46fl | 165m









Acqua I
U/C 49fl | 156m









Sea Point
U/C 3x47fl| +-160m

















Regalia Tower
U/C 50fl | +-150m

















Park Lane Tower
U/C 46fl | +-150m

















Parkside Tower
U/C 50fl | 150m

















Skyline Tower
U/C 51fl | +200m

















Costa del Este Financial Park
U/C 2x48fl | 205m

















Matisse
U/C 52fl | 152m

















Ocean Front
Pro 45fl | +-150m









The Towers
U/C 45fl 50fl | +-150m +-160m

















Costanera Towers
Pro 54fl 59fl | +-200m +-185









Diamond Exchange Tower
Pro 45fl | +200m









Eleven Tower
Pro +-60fl | +200m









Costa del Este Country Club 2
Pro 54fl | 180m









Bella Vista 43 st.
Pro 54fl | +150m


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Impressive! Thought that the boom was over!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

woooow!!

lot of developments!!


----------



## todosconlaroja (Dec 5, 2013)

Most of these are -150m

Ph Ulises 
Pro 45fl | ??









Mirador 
U/C 42fl | ??









Greenview residences
U/C 42fl | ??

















The Palace
U/C 41fl | ??









Pacific Park Towers
U/C 46fl | 43fl | 43fl

















Sky Point Towers
U/C 43fl | 43fl | 42fl









Green Garden
Pro 45fl









Maui
U/C 40fl









Victoria Point
Pro 33fl | 38fl









Vivendi Green
Pro 38fl


----------



## todosconlaroja (Dec 5, 2013)

Town center
U/C









Atrio Mall
U/C









Altaplaza Mall
U/C









Atrium Tower
U/C 30fl next to
Twist Tower
Com 41fl









Panama Business Tower
U/C 30fl









Lumiere
U/C 30fl | 31fl


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

brickellresidence said:


> Impressive! Thought that the boom was over!


The 2005-2011 "first wave" boom is definitely over. We're definitely in a lull at the moment. Panama City went from 200-250m towers sprouting up everywhere to now having lots of 100-150m towers. So there's a definite cooling down. I don't think Panama will boom again until a good 2-3 years after the Panama Canal Expansion. In other words, Panama City went from a boom in 2005-2011, has rested from 2012-2018 and should boom again from 2019-2025. That doesn't mean 2012-2018 has been bad (a lot of the changes have been at the ground level and have been transit/sewers/avenues/museums). But definitely not the near-supertall towers of the past. I think the coming 2020s boom though will definitely bring much better architecture as Panama will have greatly matured:

Panama's GDP PPP PC in 2005: $9,175
Panama's GDP PPP PC in 2020: $27,888

By 2025, Panama will be around $34,000 GDP PPP PC, and trying to pass the poorest developed countries.


----------



## Jose2112 (May 10, 2014)

*Green Valley*






Más renders y avances:
































































El mirador del proyecto:


----------



## Jose2112 (May 10, 2014)

Algunos Renders y avances


----------



## Jose2112 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

great!!


----------



## Jose2112 (May 10, 2014)

*Green Valley*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

great!


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

of town center I like this picture











credits: joseluismunive


----------



## Tutto Bene (Aug 14, 2007)

Pacific Center, W Hotel & Mall is under construction


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

very elegant design


----------



## Tutto Bene (Aug 14, 2007)

Highway to be expanded to eight lanes

The expansion will be from the Bridge of the Americas and Arraiján.

Minister of Public Works Ramón Arosemena said the tender for the expansion of the Inter-American Highway between the Bridge of the Americas and Arraiján will be expanded to eight lanes and two shoulders.

*The 10-kilometer project will be done in conjunction with the construction of the fourth bridge over the Panama Canal*.

The road will be configured so hat as many as five lanes can be opened in one direction during rush hour.

Once a tender is awarded, the work should be ready in two-and-a-half years.

- See more at: http://www.prensa.com/in_english/In...mbros_21_4481761787.html#sthash.dMkK02Ym.dpuf


----------



## Tutto Bene (Aug 14, 2007)

*3rd Bridge over the Panama Canal, Colón province*


----------



## Tutto Bene (Aug 14, 2007)

Tocumen Airport Expands To Handle More Flights



The airport, which is officially developing as “the Hub of the Americas” is adding eight parking spaces in order “to meet the demand that occurs during peak hours,” airport management said in a statement. Passengers will be bused to and from the planes.

The new parking spots will allow the fast-growing airport to handle more flights at a time when interest in Panama is on the rise. Several airlines have been expanding connections, led by Copa Airlines, which has been aggressively expanding its service throughout the region. The airport currently handles more than 37,000 passengers a day.

The availability of easy flight connections is often cited as a key reason why property buyers pick one location over another. The expansion of Tocumen and the addition of the new terminal will be a key driver for both the local economy and property sales.

Tocumen currently handled more than 13.4 million in 2015, but expects to be handle 20 million in a few years.

The $800 million Terminal 2 project is expected to be completed in 2017. The terminal, designed by famed architects Foster + Partners will include 20 new gates, more customs facilities and state-of-the art technology, including a new baggage-handling system. The expansion is part of a far-ranging plan to make Tocumen the premier airport for the region, including a new runway and direct metro connection to the city.

http://pty.life/tocumen-airport-expands-handle-flights/


----------



## Tutto Bene (Aug 14, 2007)

Panama Government Focussed On Expanding Amador Causeway


Amador is widely regarded as an undeveloped gem. The causeway connects a series of four islands, minutes away from downtown, each with picturesque waterfront property and dramatic views of the Pacific Ocean, the city and the entrance to the Panama Canal. This unique setting is already home to the Frank Gehry-designed Biodiversity Museum and the new Amador Convention Center, which progressing again after a series of delays. Thanks to its proximity to downtown, the Causeway is also a favorite recreational spot for Panama City residents, especially bikers and joggers, which can connect via the Cinta Costera.


----------



## Tutto Bene (Aug 14, 2007)

Skyline Tower
Costa Del Este, Panama City





Skyline Tower is luxurious condominium tower located on Avenue Paseo Del Mar in Costa Del Este, Panama City. The 58 story tower above grade provides spectacular view of Pacific Ocean for 105 residences. The tower has 5 levels of basements for parking. The social level has pool overlooking the ocean. The five levels of basements presented a huge challenge since the project is located less than few hundred feet from Pacific Ocean. Due to poor soil conditions in top 20 meters and various site restrictions, temporary tiebacks were not permitted for the retention system. Therefore, a top-down construction method was proposed for excavation. Rings of slabs at five levels of basements were designed to resist the lateral load from soil and water.

We worked closely with the geotechnical engineer to develop a site-specific seismic study and take benefit from excavation resulting from five levels of basements. This allowed the reclassification of the site class from D to the much less stringent site class B. This change realized significant savings in the seismic lateral systems of the towers. 

Walter P Moore designed a building utilizing two-way post-tensioned slabs without beams. The shallow post-tensioned slab design allowed for greater residential floor to floor height. Lateral loads are resisted by efficient concrete shear walls at the building core.


----------



## Tutto Bene (Aug 14, 2007)

Santa María Golf & Country Club


----------



## Tutto Bene (Aug 14, 2007)

Empire Residences @ Santamaria Golf & Country Club.


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Tutto Bene said:


>


Are there any updates on this project?


----------



## erick64daniel (Nov 23, 2016)

Fourth Bridge over the Canal | Panama City - West Panama Province | U/C


----------



## erick64daniel (Nov 23, 2016)

*Tribu Boutique Urban Loft | Coco del Mar | PRO*

Status: Presale
Year: 2020
12 Floors
Architects: George Moreno Arq. + Adetalle Studio
Render & Design 3D:Adetalle Studio


----------



## erick64daniel (Nov 23, 2016)

PH Allegra / Santa Maria Golf & Country Club / Finished 2019


----------



## erick64daniel (Nov 23, 2016)

Finished 2020


----------



## erick64daniel (Nov 23, 2016)

Ocean Reef


----------



## erick64daniel (Nov 23, 2016)

msquaredb said:


> Are there any updates on this project?


this project is not located in the city, it is in another province


----------



## erick64daniel (Nov 23, 2016)

Pacific Center & Residence Inn
2018









2020


----------



## ElDonCarcajadas (Aug 11, 2021)

Well guys, the financial tower will no longer be built ... I loved that project a lot, 11 years and nothing, we will have to wait for another totally new one that exceeds 300 meters to see ...


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

ElDonCarcajadas said:


> bueno chicos, ya no se construira la torre financiera... que mal amaba ese proyecto, 11 años y nada, habra que esperar otro totalmente nuevo que supere los 300 metros a ver...


No se habla espanol here but english as it's an "in english" forum ! Thx to translate !


----------



## ElDonCarcajadas (Aug 11, 2021)

ok


----------

